#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Lançamento de Firmware para Linha APC 5M+/5M 90+/5M 18+, versão 5.95-5.54941.

## Suporte Intelbras

Caros parceiros do Fórum Under-Linux,


Comunicamos o lançamento do firmware versão 5.95-5.54941 para os produtos da linha APC 5+. Abaixo seguem as melhorias da atualização:


• Melhor exibição dos canais disponíveis ao selecionar o pais “BR” e largura de banda 20Mhz.
• Otimização do serviço de desligamento do sistema operacional para evitar que o reinício do equipamento seja travado caso o exista uma conexão PPPoE ativa no modo de operação roteador.
• Melhoria na interface gráfica de alteração de senha quando o usuário aplica e salva a alteração clicando no botão “Aplicar” e logo após no botão “Salvar e Aplicar” na parte inferior direita da tela.

Para efetuar o download acesse: http://forum.intelbras.com.br/viewto...f=1037&t=57685

Atenciosamente,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## Nks

maravilha!! viu entrei no link de vcs e la tem 3 links para download, seria um para ACP 18, um para APC90 e um para APC5M radio?

Se eu usar o mesmo para todos vai ter erro? pois em tamanho do arquivo parece ser o mesmo firmware??

a duvida eh: baixo 1 apenas e uso em todos, ou tenho q usar um pra cada dispositivo?

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> maravilha!! viu entrei no link de vcs e la tem 3 links para download, seria um para ACP 18, um para APC90 e um para APC5M radio?
> 
> Se eu usar o mesmo para todos vai ter erro? pois em tamanho do arquivo parece ser o mesmo firmware??
> 
> a duvida eh: baixo 1 apenas e uso em todos, ou tenho q usar um pra cada dispositivo?


Prezado Nks bom dia, 
Apesar de serem da mesma linha de produtos, possuem hardwares distintos, sendo necessário baixar o arquivo para cada modelo de equipamento.

----------


## Nks

olha to usando aqui TDMA o famoso ipoll, e esta maravilha!!
minha linha da intelbras eh toda + e todas minhas wom sao mimo 2x2

faz 1 ano e 1 mes que estou usando intelbras com ipoll e nao tenho que reclamar, bem raras vezes algumas APC reinicia sozinha, nao todas hoje estou com 10 base station da APC90+, apenas algumas, eh muito relativo tenho APC aqui com mais de 120 dias ligadas a font da volt, agora tenho APC que nao fica 30 dias e reinicia!

vamos ver agora com esse firmware novo, hoje fiz meu primeiro ponto a ponto APC com antena da aquario, eh curto tem 12km, fechei o enlace com sinal a -58dbm usando -24dbm de forca, passou 70Mb porem com qualidade passa 55 a 60Mb, qualidade que eu digo eh ping na casa dos 20ms passando 50Mb no momento, ate uns 30mb o ping eh baixo de 10ms.

no final das contas compensa muito, pois eh um bom equipamento com preco bom, tem garantia que eh muito importante, na route66 tenho troca imediata ate 1 ano se nao me engano, ubiquiti nao temos garantia!

airgrid eh 23dbi tbm tem de 27dbi, ok maior ganho!!! mas eh siso 1x1!!
hj nao compensa comprar siso, agora vai comprar um mimo ubiquiti, compra uma nano loco M5 2x2 de 12dbi, ou NSM5 de 16dbi.... e as powerbeam 2x2 entao!!! sao muito caras... no paraguai eh mais barato mais e ai vc vai comprar tudo a vista? como que compra 50 ou mais antenas por mes? vai paga avista la no paragua? e a garantia??

nao to querendo puxar o saco nem nada, minha rede eh 5.8 e TDMA desde 2012 usando ubiquiti
estou apenas dando meu relato aqui, tem gente aqui tbm q usa ipoll a tempos e que ja conversamos e me conhece!!
eu acho importante falar bem quando funciona bem!!!

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> olha to usando aqui TDMA o famoso ipoll, e esta maravilha!!
> minha linha da intelbras eh toda + e todas minhas wom sao mimo 2x2
> 
> faz 1 ano e 1 mes que estou usando intelbras com ipoll e nao tenho que reclamar, bem raras vezes algumas APC reinicia sozinha, nao todas hoje estou com 10 base station da APC90+, apenas algumas, eh muito relativo tenho APC aqui com mais de 120 dias ligadas a font da volt, agora tenho APC que nao fica 30 dias e reinicia!
> 
> vamos ver agora com esse firmware novo, hoje fiz meu primeiro ponto a ponto APC com antena da aquario, eh curto tem 12km, fechei o enlace com sinal a -58dbm usando -24dbm de forca, passou 70Mb porem com qualidade passa 55 a 60Mb, qualidade que eu digo eh ping na casa dos 20ms passando 50Mb no momento, ate uns 30mb o ping eh baixo de 10ms.
> 
> no final das contas compensa muito, pois eh um bom equipamento com preco bom, tem garantia que eh muito importante, na route66 tenho troca imediata ate 1 ano se nao me engano, ubiquiti nao temos garantia!
> 
> ...


Prezado Nks, bom dia!
Muito obrigado por seu relato de apoio e feedback, sempre buscamos o melhor para clientes e parceiros.
Sobre seu APC que reinicia, nos relate como ficou após atualizar, por favor.

Abraço, 
Equipe Intelbras.

----------


## jaderjvr

Boa tarde, os cpe da linha WOM nao possuem protocolo ipoll, temos algum beneficio ao ativar ipoll no AP (apc) ?

Enviado via LG-K220 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Nks

nao costumo fazer ponto a ponto longe em 40mhz de largura de banda, porem esse tem 12km nao eh tao longe, hoje experimentei por em 40mhz, e ai o negocio rosnou mesmo!

passou 95Mb com ping medio de 25ms, porem nao full, uma via por vez, qnd coloquei full passou 51Mb mais ai o ping subiu fui pra 60ms a 100ms, vou postar os resultados aqui



fiz o teste pelo mikrotik na outra ponta esse ping eh da outra ponta, lembrando tem 12km com sinal de -56dbm

agora o print passando 51Mb Full Duplex, repara no ping tem a media ali


bom eh isso ai... ate agora estou gostando muito!!

----------


## FMANDU

@*Nks* valeu pela contribuição. Eu já critiquei muito os produtos WISP da intelbras, hoje depois das melhoras que fizeram no software, e acho que também teve alguma no hardware, os produtos melhoram muito. Hoje não troco uma wom por um nanobeam.

----------


## maisonmdsgreen

Alguém ja atualizou para essa versão?

----------


## delegato

Quando será lançado APC-5M em AC? o mundo tecnológico avança muito rápido já passou da hora de sair alguma da intelbras (deliberanti) em AC!

Como funciona o ptp de vocês com intelbras? de um lado Ap do outro cliente? com alguns equipamentos da intelbras que já usei (wog, wom), como cliente funcionam bem, porém como ap (msm que para ponto a ponto), o equipamento trava, ou fica desconectando a estação, por esses motivos não usei o apc5m nos enlaces, que tem uma grande vantagem sobre os concorrentes que é ser super resistentes a descargas e surtos de tempestades.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Quando será lançado APC-5M em AC? o mundo tecnológico avança muito rápido já passou da hora de sair alguma da intelbras (deliberanti) em AC!
> 
> Como funciona o ptp de vocês com intelbras? de um lado Ap do outro cliente? com alguns equipamentos da intelbras que já usei (wog, wom), como cliente funcionam bem, porém como ap (msm que para ponto a ponto), o equipamento trava, ou fica desconectando a estação, por esses motivos não usei o apc5m nos enlaces, que tem uma grande vantagem sobre os concorrentes que é ser super resistentes a descargas e surtos de tempestades.


Bom dia, delegato.

Gostaríamos de monitorar o que estava ocorrendo com os seus equipamentos para que possamos diagnosticar a causa dos travamentos quando em modo AP, você ainda está com estes equipamentos em operação? Caso esteja, publique aqui alguns detalhes sobre o cenário de aplicação,(como estão instalados e como estão sendo alimentados, se possuem aterramento, versão de firmware dos equipamentos, média de clientes conectados e tráfego...), ou se preferir, nos informe via mensagem privada os seus telefones de contato para que a nossa equipe possa te ligar.

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## Nks

Ja faz mais de 1 mes que atualizei minhas APCs e percebi melhoras nesse firmware, ela nao reinicia atoa, ate agora nenhuma reiniciou sozinha depois que atualizei.

Aqui uso 100% MIMO, entao outra coisa que percebi eh em relacao no sinal horizontal e vertical, a diferenca diminuiu na wom, antes tinha cliente q dava ate 8dbm de diferenca entre um e outro, agora nao, fica no maximo 4dbm de diferenca!!

A versao 6.1 da wom esta show tbm, nao estou mais tendo problemas de quedas, ta ficando melhor ainda!!! 

Parabens a equipe, que continue melhorando os firmware!!
[]´s

----------

